# Angel Of The North



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Had to go up to Newcastle at the Weekend (family visit) didn't have any time for window shopping or photography but did manage to snap this on the way home.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice shot Paul....It surprised me the first time I saw it (from the road ) how small it actually is.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice PG.

You can't see it from Bridlington so I hav'nt seen it.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Good picture PG. I wouldn't like to come across that on a dark night after a pub crawl.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

SMALL!







That's the mrs at it's feet!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

it's feet!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats never the Mrses is it Paul? I knew you fen lot were 'funny' but....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the mrs is at it's feet in the second pic Jase


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

If that's what your angel looks like, I wouldn't want to meet your devil!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> the mrs is at it's feet in the second pic Jase


Thats what I meant...


----------

